# Sikes?



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone been doing anything at Sikes recently? Planning on taking a trip out in the next few days with live finger mullet/shrimp.


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lots of baitstealers mostly. Would stay away from the shrimp but finger mullet would be nice. Made a trip out last week and didn't catch squat.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Try finger mullet and bull minnows around the first set of large pilings for flounder and redfish using a carolina rig.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

cool. I've been running up on a lot of small menhaden also so I may bring those instead of finger mullet, if I can't find any. Hope the spanish start moving in soon, I'll probably be out there in the early morning sometime next week if the weather is good. 

Anyone remember which direction the current is going in the early morning? Eastward, right?


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

If you can toss a cast net, they're normally all over the 17th ave boat ramp.


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

For menhaden, just go out to Bayou Texar right at sunrise. A guy next to me filled up a 5 gallon bucket with shrimp and then another 5 gallon bucket of menhaden and finger mullet. It was insane.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Ly's started showing up at the T-Pier today pretty thick. Some Spanish were hitting them. Shouldn't be long before they are lined up at Sikes where you can limit out on Spanish in 30 minutes.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

went out for a couple hours yesterday morning. Bait everywhere, floated a few small LYs and finger mullet with no action. Had a massive spanish take my gotcha, last time I use a mono leader, tired of losing those things -_-. 

Trying again in the morning.


----------

